# Domain transfer times



## D. Strout (Apr 18, 2013)

I just transferred a domain of mine from GoDaddy (99 cent domains are 99 cent domains, I don't care about how evil GoDaddy is) to Dyn.com. I expected it would take a few days, as I've done two transfers in the past (both GoDaddy to Namecheap), and they took that long. This one was done in under two hours. What? How did that happen? Is it normal for it to be this quick?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2013)

I've never had a domain transfer, from any registar, take more than a few hours to be honest.


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 20, 2013)

Strange. Have you ever done a GoDaddy to Namecheap transfer? If short transfer times are normal, I'm not complaining, I just wish they'd worked that way for all the transfers I've done.


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 22, 2013)

Might have been my fault on the previous slow transfers. I accepted the request from the receiving registrar, but didn't give the OK from the "losing" registrar. I just did two more transfers from Godaddy to Namecheap, approving at both registrars on the two transfers, and it took just a few minutes. Godaddy did e-mail about these three transfers asking me to either accept or decline, so I assume they did for the slow ones too and I just ignored it, which caused it to only default to "accept" after a long waiting period. Lesson learned (I hope).

P. S. If you're looking to transfer, Namecheap has a nice sale on right now.


----------



## SeriesN (Apr 26, 2013)

Godaddy to enom is a pain, took ~ 6 days for a single domain.


----------



## Patrick (May 16, 2013)

Depends on the registrar your transferring in and out from, had experiences where it takes few hours to over 5 days.


----------



## TruvisT (May 16, 2013)

Never had issues with transfers unless the WHOSIS gets protected. Otherwise, it has always been fast when clients transfer their domains over to us. Longest one we had failed because of protected whois.


----------



## George_Fusioned (May 16, 2013)

Had to transfer ~50 domains from EuroDNS to ResellerClub: WHAT.A.FAIL

Other than that, never had problems with domain transfers. All would complete in a couple of hours.


----------



## herbyscrub (May 16, 2013)

George_Fusioned said:


> Had to transfer ~50 domains from EuroDNS to ResellerClub: WHAT.A.FAIL


Lol.  Do you need to input 50 separate codes when you transfer that many?

Also, I've only had experience going between namecheap<-->godaddy and that takes a week.


----------



## George_Fusioned (May 16, 2013)

herbyscrub said:


> Do you need to input 50 separate codes when you transfer that many?


Of course, but that wasn't the problem. It would be the same with any registrar transfer.

The problem with EuroDNS is their TransferOut procedure. Simply put, it couldn't be more complicated.


----------



## u4ia (May 16, 2013)

It's always been fast for a GoDaddy > Namecheap transfer for me, about an hour maybe. I remember way back when I transferred all my domains from 1and1 (live and learn) it took 5 days.


----------



## joe (May 16, 2013)

I've only transfered from register.com to godaddy and it took days because of register.com's crazy policies and requiring you to call and verifty like 3 times. I swear it's just a ploy to annoying so much you give up on the xfer.


----------



## u4ia (May 16, 2013)

joe said:


> register.com


 

+1 I forgot about how awful regiser.com is.


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

GoDaddy is fast out once you get past all their convoluted crap. ResellerClub is slow as fuck.


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

Godaddy doesn't like namecheap. This policy has been in place with them since SOPA.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> Godaddy doesn't like namecheap. This policy has been in place with them since SOPA.


Of course not, I bet it's mostly because namecheap tried to shoot down GoDaddy with their "transfer to namecheap and save the elephants" campaign because GoDaddy's CEO shot an elephant and also because of their public accusations against GoDaddy not abiding by ICANN rules, etc


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Of course not, I bet it's mostly because namecheap tried to shoot down GoDaddy with their "transfer to namecheap and save the elephants" campaign because GoDaddy's CEO shot an elephant and also because of their public accusations against GoDaddy not abiding by ICANN rules, etc


That may have allowed it to continue, but the slowness and even delays started back during the time of SOPA.


----------

